# mulțumesc pentru zâmbetul



## Mr Swann

Hello, I would wirite sometihng gentle in romanian


*Vă mulțumesc pentru zâmbetul și bunătatea ta.
*
It is correct ?

the meaning of what  I want to write is

thank you for your smile and your kindness

mulțumesc


----------



## irinet

1)If there is one person you want to say this, then: use '_îți_' for '*vă*', without any other changes.

2) As to go with '*vă*', you should replace '*ta*' with '_dumneavoastră_', no matter the number of persons. It's formal.

3) If there are two or more persons, you can only change '*ta*' with '_voastră_'.


----------



## Mr Swann

*Mulțumesc


very helpfull !*


----------



## farscape

Also, if you want to use the polite form with the equivalent of vous in French, you'd use the polite plural form:

Vă mulțumesc pentru zâmbetul și bunătatea dumneavoastră.

As a side note, in Romanian you don't hear very often the equivalent of 'thanks for your kindness' but we do use it for something like 'please be so kind' - 'te rog fii bun'.

In the end it's the larger context of what one tries to express that will determine the proper phrasing.

Later,


----------



## irinet

Regularly, we use a) '_amabilitate_' for a service  done instead of '_bunătate_'. Or 'găzduire' for a host.


----------

